# Needle Tip bottles



## Naseem_Choonara (21/7/17)

Hi can anyone help me I'm looking for needle tip bottles for my E juice can't seem to find them anywhere 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (21/7/17)

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/unicorn-dropper-bottle-30ml/

https://www.vapeking.co.za/needle-bottle-for-diy-e-juice-30ml-vape-king.html

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/bottles/products/chubby-unicorn-bottles-with-child-proof-cap

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/bottles/products/copy-of-pet-empty-bottles-with-spout-cap

https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/bottles/products/pet-bottle-needle-nose

http://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za/...concentrates/product_cat/dropper-bottles-pet/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naseem_Choonara (21/7/17)

I need 1 with a needle tip like this vape king had but r out of stock thanks a lot though






Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (21/7/17)

Be careful before opting for those. Needle-tips and VG are not comfortable bedfellows. Unless you like squeezing for half an hour to get one drop of juice out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

